# Power Wash driveway before sealing



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

if 2Kpsi removes old sealer, it'd lift off eventually no matter what so don't worry about that part,,, just use the 15degree nozzle & adjust tip-to-d/w distance as rqd,,, 2K psi isn't big. i'd worry MORE about the age of the sealer & how its been stored,,, there'll have been some settling of the solids so be certain to mix THOROUGHLY,,, hopefully it'll still be good.


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

yesitsconcrete said:


> if 2Kpsi removes old sealer, it'd lift off eventually no matter what so don't worry about that part,,, just use the 15degree nozzle & adjust tip-to-d/w distance as rqd,,, 2K psi isn't big. i'd worry MORE about the age of the sealer & how its been stored,,, there'll have been some settling of the solids so be certain to mix THOROUGHLY,,, hopefully it'll still be good.


Thanks for the advice. My sealer was applied last summer (around Sept), so what I have is about 1yr old. I was told by the guy who did it last year that if we re-applied this year, it should be good for another 5yrs.
From what I have read, the sealer should still be good.

What do you recommend to mix it. It's a latex base. I was thinking about buying a drill attachment, and mixing with my 3/8" hand held drill. Would that work?

I have one full never opened drum and one about 1/2 full from last year. It has been stored in the basement, upside down as recommended.

FW


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

drum ??? as in 55 gl drum ??? i'd turn the drums upside down ea day for another month then remove the tops & pour into 5gal pails,,, 3/8" might work but i'd be using a full 1/2" 550 rpm instead,,, might want to rent that as they're $150-$200 to buy.


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

yes.itsconcrete said:


> drum ??? as in 55 gl drum ??? i'd turn the drums upside down ea day for another month then remove the tops & pour into 5gal pails,,, 3/8" might work but i'd be using a full 1/2" 550 rpm instead,,, might want to rent that as they're $150-$200 to buy.


Sorry about the confusion. I referred to the 5gal pails as drums. Couldn't come up with the correct word at the time... brain fart<g>

The pails were upside down all winter in the basement. Now I've turned them back right-side up.

FW


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

i was just laffing at thinking they could seal ar 1,000yd long d/w in 1 day - by hand :laughing: ok, maybe your little itty-bitty drill'll work, then,,, we used 1x2's cause they were always on the truck.


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

yes.itsconcrete said:


> i was just laffing at thinking they could seal ar 1,000yd long d/w in 1 day - by hand :laughing: ok, maybe your little itty-bitty drill'll work, then,,, we used 1x2's cause they were always on the truck.


Actually, the 1x2 sounds like a better method. I have some pieces of lumber around. I also have a length of 1/2" PVC I could cut down.

My "itty bitty" drill isn't so itty-bitty! It's an old Craftsman, that is bigger than most 1/2" drills today<g>. I'd love to get a 1/2" drill, but I'm trying to squeeze every last twist out of the old one.

FW


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

1/2" PVC's out - too flimsy imn-s-hfo :laughing:

a REAL 1/2" drill works at 540-550 rpm,,, w/drywall mud-mixer'll work GREAT, bud,,, most h/o 1/2" drills run too fast to efficiently mix viscous mtls,,, they're 1/2" ONLY in the size of the chuck - usually jacobs.

now go get to work :whistling2: i'm tiring of this thread


----------

